# Texas Make an Take January 2013



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Any Texas haunters what to do a Make and Take in the Dallas area? Just let me know.
We are putting together a project list and date for January.
Thanks,
Lady Sherry


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello Lady Sherry.....Maybe someday Dallas and Houston Haunters could meet in the middle somewhere for a Make and Take?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I love that idea, phantom. Let me know what you are thinking and I will see what I can do on this end.


----------

